# Need your thoughts on FrogLube CLP Paste



## Kiwiboy00 (Oct 5, 2015)

I Have a few question that i need answered, i have many handguns that i own, i work for Border Force and looking at buying this product for our company. There's a YouTube video that ive seen that has put me off trying FrogLube so i thought I would contact you to ask the following. 

This guy used the paste on his glock 17 and after heating up his gun and applying the paste he noticed that when it melts it gets into areas like the firing pin/block and the extractor, then after it cools down it congeals and gums up areas you cant reach causing issues. 

FrogLube says heat up your gun & paste FrogLube everywhere then let it cool wipe clean. 

My question is when you paste the FrogLube and it melts into different areas of your gun and small holes how do you stop it guming up ? I.E the extractor and firing pin and other various areas of your gun that you cant reach. After it cools it goes gummy and builds up after time causing jams. 

Why is this and how do I avoid it getting into areas you cant reach, what is the proper process when applying the lube when heating the gun and applying the first application. 

There's a video on YouTube look under FrogLube Warning on YouTube let me know your thoughts on this gumming up issue when u heat up the gun and apply FrogLube. 

Regards
Darren


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess we'll see where this goes, this time.

:watching:


----------



## Kiwiboy00 (Oct 5, 2015)

high pockets said:


> I guess we'll see where this goes, this time.
> 
> :watching:


High Pockets, unless you have some informative information to add to my post i suggest you go else where, your nothing but a person trying to get his thread counts up. Dont ever reply to any of my posts again, your a waste of time (Block)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I sent an email to the makers of froglube with the address of this site, but haven't heard back yet.
Granted, they are the makers, and it's the users that may have the most helpful comments.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I used frog lube for awhile on my glocks never had an issue. I didn't frog lube firing pin though. I was told to keep that area clean and dry. It worked ok, two things I didn't like about it 1) they claim it eats away petroleum based products. 2) I seen a video showing how it would not hold up under extreme heat. I noticed some brownish stains which I believe was burnt frog lube on a revolver so I quit using it. I have been using balistol lately it works good as a cleaner and oil with fp-10. I never thought is was the must fantastic cleaner I ever used even after several treatments.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been a strong proponent of FL for a long time. If I have one serious complaint about them it is their complete lack of providing their customers with any kind of directions on how to use their product. In fact I've talked to their rep and gotten basically zero out of him on a few questions. I think their product would be 10x more successful if they'd actually DO something in this area. So that being said:

Yes heating up the metal is preferred. FL is a metal treatment lubricant. Secondly, most of the problems or failures of FL are caused by incorrect application. Usually this is applying TOO much and/or not removing the excess after the metal has cooled. If you have a gun and treat it regularly with FL, you now longer need anything more than a patch to clean it. All those toxic sprays are no longer needed.

In this case or story, it sounds like the former. If you or the phantom other guy is putting so much on that it's gumming up the firing pin then WAY TOO much is being applied. 

After you have warmed up the surface (a cheap Walmart hair dryer will work just fine), just to the point where it's almost too hot to handle, apply just enough FL paste so that you can see that it's there. I gently use a toothbrush but even a Q-tip might be better. You don't need to slobber it all over the place, just where the contacting of parts happen. Just a light coat is all that's needed. If you can see a buildup on the treated surface you just about have too much on there. If you have slobbered it onto areas you don't want to, wipe excess off with a paper towel. If it runs out of the gun when it get's hot by shooting it, you got WAY WAY too much in there. 

A tub of FL should just about last you the rest of your life.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I received this reply from Larry at Froglube:

Sir,

We thank you for directing your questions to our company. Our product is 100% functional with proper use; however, sometimes people tend to try to wing it and that's when things go wrong.

As a company policy, we don't intercede in forums/blogs, instead we suggest doing exactly what you have done-go direct to the company. If anyone has a technical issue with our product, then we have a tech support process to resolve issues people may have or gain fuller explanations. This tests our company for its responsiveness to the buying public and allows the public to receive unfiltered response from our company. Link provided here: Tech Assistance - FrogLube

We also do not manufacture guns, so we don't make operating manuals or instructions for how to clean or maintain a particular gun. We refer the customer to their specific gun manual or prevailing experts such as military, NRA or gun smiths. Military manuals are the best source available, are readily accessible via internet and provide time tested guidance that works. Small arms are small arms and most guns respond the same to their instructions, warnings and maintenance procedures. We do write directions for how to use our products and we also produce a troubleshooting guide. Here's the link for your convenience:

Directions for Use - FrogLube

Troubleshooting Archives - FrogLube

This questioner seems to have surfed the youtube channels quite a bit. We would warn that there's a lot of misinformation, anonymity and amateurism on the internet and it's rare that you find anything useful when it comes to proper gun care instructions on youtube. This reinforces the suggestion that the member can save a lot of time and heart ache if he would come directly to our company and receive the proper assistance.

If you make this suggestion, it is our opinion that it strengthens the credibility of the forum or blog.

We wish your members well and if they need further assistance, please refer them to FrogLube customer service at 855-376-4582.

Larry Lasky
(you may use this response or parts thereof in your forum)


----------



## Kiwiboy00 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thankyou Backyardcowboy i really do appreciate you sending them an email. I to also sent them an email but did not fully understand after reading there reply how to still use and apply FrogLube. I think they could brush up on there directions for applying FrogLube so people dont go wrong or led a stray.


----------



## Kiwiboy00 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks Spike12, you should write the manual for FrogLube you would probably do a lot better job then what they have done lol. Some good information and tips you added in your post reply. Thankyou mate I appreciate all the help I can get 
Cheers
Darren


----------



## Kiwiboy00 (Oct 5, 2015)

Rustygun, i also have Ballistol and used it on my Shotgun but found it very greasy i like the way it looks after usung it but i hate the feel and greasy feel it leaves behind. Im still not sure what to make of it yet, thought FL might be the way to go but a few people now have mentioned about it burning and leaving a brown mark 

So to be 100% honest im not sure what to use lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If Ballistol makes your shotgun "greasy," then you're using too much of it.
Wipe most of it off.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Kiwiboy00 said:


> Rustygun, i also have Ballistol and used it on my Shotgun but found it very greasy i like the way it looks after usung it but i hate the feel and greasy feel it leaves behind. Im still not sure what to make of it yet, thought FL might be the way to go but a few people now have mentioned about it burning and leaving a brown mark
> 
> So to be 100% honest im not sure what to use lol


I would say depends on what you are using it for. I had really no issue using it on something like a glock. The problem I have is when I go to the range I usually take 2,3,4 guns and when I go home to clean them I do not want to be using one product for this gun one product for that gun and so on.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Kiwiboy00. Do we say "G'day Mate" or "Kia Ora" to you ?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Kiwiboy00 said:


> Thanks Spike12, you should write the manual for FrogLube you would probably do a lot better job then what they have done lol. Some good information and tips you added in your post reply. Thankyou mate I appreciate all the help I can get ��
> Cheers
> Darren


Oh, Cheers mate! I used to write student electronic lab manuals plus I took land lubbers sailing on the Maine coast. The latter was the tougher job.


----------



## Kiwiboy00 (Oct 5, 2015)

Well you can say - Hi Bro - what up cuz - or hello - or Hi ☺

Not much offends me, still learning this forum and how things work.


----------

